# Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I



## black977 (12. März 2014)

*Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

*So UPDATE:*

Mir fehlen noch 10 Männer. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere 

 Hier die Durchführung: 
  1. Bitte Link folgen und PDF runterladen:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2prcio1v3o9ry7l/-pt0CBmpel 
  2. Mit Adobe Acrobat Reader öffnen 
  3. Schauen ob die Kästchen anklickbar sind und gucken ob er das Dokument speichern kann (gab bei einigen Personen Probleme) 
  4. Wenn alles klappt: in Ruhe lesen, ausfüllen und speichern 
  5. Bitte an meine Email: [FONT=&quot]V.Aumann@gmx-topmail.de[/FONT]










---------------------------------------------------------------------------

PN sind an alle raus  Wer keine gekriegt hat bitte melden 

Bisher 3/13 wenn keine EMail verschwunden ist^^


Großes Danke an alle die Teilnehmen und besonders an die, die schon fertig sind 




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Werde im Verlauf des Tages allen eine PN mit einem (hoffentlich funktionierenden) Dropbox Link und meiner Privat-Email schicken.

Durchführung:

1. Datei runterladen
2. Datei öffnen mit einem PDF Programm (z.B. Adobe oder Foxit)
3. Lesen und die passenden Kästchen anklicken (vorher kurz zwischenspeichern um zu gucken ob es auch wirklich gespeichert wird)
4. Abspeichern und bitte an mich senden (privat Email) 

Sollte es Probleme geben beim Ausfüllen oder speichern bitte an mich wenden

LG



------------------------------------------------------------

Vorab: Freu mich super das schon mehr als 5 interessiert sind 

WICHTIG: Teilnehmen können leider nur Personen ab 18 Jahren! 
Muss jetzt leider eingegrenzt werden aus rechtlichen Gründen, da das  alles nicht ganz so einfach ist, wie ich mir das erwartet habe.... 
Mann muss immer darauf hinweisen und ich entschuldige hiermit bei allen die jetzt leider nichtmehr teilnehmen dürfen!
Es gibt kein Höchstalter! Und prüfen kann ich das natürlich nicht deswegen hoff ich auf eure Ehrlichkeit, da es die Daten sonst verfälschen würde.

hier die wichtigsten Infos 


1. Die Studie befasst sich mit Zusammenhängen zwischen Persönlichkeit, Wohlbefinden und belastenden Lebensereignissen. Uns (mich und meine Fakultät) interessiert, welche Faktoren und  Eigenschaften  Personen  helfen, mit ihren Belastungen umzugehen.
2. Zeit zum Ausfüllen wird 2 Woche ab Upload. Möchte das jeder seine ruhige Minute finden kann. Es sind immerhin 11 Seiten auch wenn das Bearbeiten recht zügig gehen wird  
3. Es wird ein elektronisch ausfüllbares PDF geben, da Google und andere Umfrageseiten leider eher fraglich sind. Das PDF könnt ihr dann per Klick (hoffentlich entspannt) ausfüllen und hoffentlich zurückschicken ^^. 
Das PDF ist noch in der Mache und sobald es fertig ist würde ich allen  Teilnehmern schreiben (muss von meinem Prof. abgesegnet werden) und hier im Thread einen Download verlinken. Das kann bei den akademischen Auflagen noch ein wenig dauern und ich hoffe das Warten bis dahin schreckt keinen ab.
4. Das PDF besteht aus 11 Seiten mit 10 Seiten Testitems die per ankreuzen (anklicken) auf einer vordefinierten Skala makiert werden.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug der nochmal gesondert im PDF erscheinen wird
5. Datenschutz: 
Sämtliche in dieser Studie erhobenen Daten werden streng vertraulich behandelt und nicht an Dritte weitergegeben. Die Anonymität bleibt stets gewahrt. Die Daten werden ausschließlich gruppenbezogen analysiert; es findet keine personenbezogene Auswertung statt. 
6. Rechte:
Die Teilnahme erfolgt für alle Teilnehmer freiwillig. Die Untersuchung kann jederzeit auch ohne Angabe von Gründen abgebrochen werden. Selbstverständlich können alle Teilnehmer jederzeit vor und während der Studie weitere Informationen über Zweck, Ablauf usw. der Studie von mir erfahren. 


Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin BSc Psychologie Student im 6 Semester in Wien
Die Studie erfolgt im Rahmen meiner schriftlichen Bachelor I Prüfung für die ich Daten sammel und in einen gesamt Pool eintrage auf denen ich und meine Mitstudenten unsere Bachelorarbeit fundieren.
Durch eure Daten wird mir erst die Möglichkeit gegeben eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit abzulegen und einen Teil meines Abschlusses zu machen.

Was heißt das für euch?:
Ihr seid aktiv am wissenschaftlichen Prozess beteiligt und helft dabei durch eure anonymen Daten im Rahmen der Psychologie den Menschen besser zu verstehen


Hoffe das klärt vorab eure wichtigsten Fragen.

Für weitere Fragen stehen ich immer zur Verfügung 

Melde mich dann wenn es los geht bei allen per PN wenn das recht ist





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hallo,

wollt mal allgemein in die runde Fragen ob ihr interesse hättet an einer Psychologie Studie für meinen Bachelor Abschluss teilzunehmen?
Das ganze würde über ein ausfüllbares PDF (Fragebogen mit 11 Seiten) funktionieren das ich hochlade und das man mir dann zurückschickt 
Da es das Problem mit der 18 Jahre Teilnahme gibt- vorerst kein Gewinnspiel 

Weitere Infos gäbe es dann wenn zumind. schonmal 5 Leute interesse haben.

Aber jeder einzelne Interessent kann mir auch gerne schreiben 

Freu mich über jegliches Interesse!!!


----------



## Goyoma (12. März 2014)

Hey, wäre interessiert, bis wann kann man das ausfüllen? - habe Morgen kaum Zeit und jetzt es schon zu spät Abends


----------



## Nostrex (12. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Währe ebenfalls Interessiert. Mfg


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Thema/Zielsetzung/Schwerpunkt?


----------



## PC GAMER (12. März 2014)

Ich bin dein Mann


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. März 2014)

Fünf.


----------



## black977 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

HAHA super ich Editier dann mal weitere Infos^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Keine Nacktbilder, Voodoo oder Psycho Tricks


----------



## Thallassa (12. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Och mei, als Student kenn ich das mit den Umfragen gut genug, also ich würde dementsprechend auch mitmachen.


----------



## oelkanne (13. März 2014)

Hach ja...man hilft ja gerne mit wenn es einen tieferen sinn macht


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

ne freundin von mir studiert auch psycho in wien
abgesehen davon würd ich auch so mitmachen


----------



## jamie (13. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Keine Nacktbilder, Voodoo oder Psycho Tricks


 
Warum keine Nacktbilder? 

@Topic: Bin dabei!


----------



## efdev (13. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

joar bin auch dabei.


----------



## WTF (13. März 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Cleriker (13. März 2014)

Sehr gern. Erstens bin ich sehr neugierig und zweitens helfe ich bei so etwas sehr gerne.

Ich bin also dabei.


----------



## thekerub (13. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Ich auch.


----------



## Monsjo (13. März 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Ich auch.


----------



## fr3w (13. März 2014)

Ich war dann auch interessiert daran


----------



## black977 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

UPDATE:

*WICHTIG: Teilnehmen können leider nur Personen ab 18 Jahren!*

Muss jetzt leider eingegrenzt werden aus rechtlichen Gründen, da das alles nicht ganz so einfach ist, wie ich mir das erwartet habe.... 
Mann muss immer darauf hinweisen und ich entschuldige hiermit bei allen die jetzt leider nichtmehr teilnehmen dürfen!


----------



## Monsjo (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Schränkt die Daten natürlich ein. 
Dann scheide ich wohl aus.


----------



## Thallassa (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*



black977 schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> *WICHTIG: Teilnehmen können leider nur Personen ab 18 Jahren!*
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin zum Glück 22 (was ich notfalls auch nachweisen kann  ) aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das ne Online-Umfrage, oder? Wie möchte man dann feststellen, wie alt der Ausfüllende ist? Ich frag jetzt mal aus Interesse da ich so Umfragenzeugs etc. auch noch öfter werde machen müssen (Geographie/Soziologie mit Schwerpunkt Nachhaltigkeit/Wirtschaftlichkeit)


----------



## Goyoma (14. März 2014)

black977 schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> WICHTIG: Teilnehmen können leider nur Personen ab 18 Jahren!
> 
> ...



Schade 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## PC GAMER (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Gut das ich schon längst 18 bin


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Hmm. Bin ich mit 34 dann vielleicht zu alt?


----------



## black977 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Es gibt kein Höchstalter! Und prüfen kann ich das natürlich nicht  deswegen hoff ich auf eure Ehrlichkeit, da es die Daten sonst  verfälschen würde.

Tut mir wirklich leid!


----------



## black977 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Glück 22 (was ich notfalls auch nachweisen kann  ) aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das ne Online-Umfrage, oder? Wie möchte man dann feststellen, wie alt der Ausfüllende ist? Ich frag jetzt mal aus Interesse da ich so Umfragenzeugs etc. auch noch öfter werde machen müssen (Geographie/Soziologie mit Schwerpunkt Nachhaltigkeit/Wirtschaftlichkeit)



Kann man nicht  
Steht zwar hinten auf dem Fragebogen, aber wirklich sicher ist man nie- da die Anonymität des Probanden neben Ethik und Sicherheit höchste Priorität hat!
Ist halt ein gegenseitiges Vertrauen bei solchen Sachen: Für den/die ProbandIn das Vertrauen das alles so gemacht wird wie beschrieben und für den Studienleiter/ Testleiter dass der/die ProbandIn nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ehrliche Angaben gemacht zu hat.


----------



## fr3w (15. März 2014)

Dann bin ich wohl auch raus. Schade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*



black977 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Höchstalter! Und prüfen kann ich das natürlich nicht deswegen hoff ich auf eure Ehrlichkeit, da es die Daten sonst verfälschen würde.
> 
> Tut mir wirklich leid!



Ü50, fast Blind und Taub dafür sind die Knochen knackig und Kopf und Körper gehen getrennte Wege. Manche nennen es auch nicht mehr Zurechnungsfähig


----------



## black977 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

*So UPDATE:*

Der Fragenbogen ist da und sollte funktionieren.

Werde im Verlauf des Tages allen eine PN mit einem (hoffentlich funktionierenden) Dropbox Link und meiner Privat-Email schicken.

Durchführung:

1. Datei runterladen
2. Datei öffnen mit einem PDF Programm (z.B. Adobe oder Foxit)
3. Lesen und die passenden Kästchen anklicken (vorher kurz zwischenspeichern um zu gucken ob es auch wirklich gespeichert wird)
4. Abspeichern und bitte an mich senden (privat Email) 

Sollte es Probleme geben beim Ausfüllen oder speichern bitte an mich wenden

LG


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2014)

Cool, ich bin wirklich neugierig. Hoffentlich klappt's.


----------



## black977 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

*So UPDATE:*

PN sind an alle raus  Wer keine gekriegt hat bitte melden 

Bisher 3/13 wenn keine EMail verschwunden ist^^


Großes Danke an alle die Teilnehmen und besonders an die, die schon fertig sind


----------



## black977 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

UPDATE:

Brauch noch 10 Männer^^

Vlt findet sich ja noch jmd

Durchführung jetzt direkt im Anfangspost


----------



## Monsjo (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Tun wir einfach so, als wäre ich 18 .


----------



## fr3w (6. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Tun wir einfach so, als wäre ich 18 .



Kann dir dabei auch behilflich sein


----------



## Teutonnen (6. April 2014)

Hab nix bekommen, geht es nur um das pdf aus post 1? Dann maile ich dir das so


----------



## black977 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

JEp wär super "Teutonnen"


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

So, hab dir die Mail soeben verschickt (Stand: 21:45).

Der Betreff ist "Antwortbogen "Studie - Psychologie Bachelor 1" - PCGH Teutonnen"


----------



## DocVersillia (7. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

mache ich doch auch mal mit.....


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Kann man da was gewinnen oder gibts wenigstens ne kostenlose Psychoanalyse ??


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

Dein Ernst?


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2014)

Die Psychoanalyse würde mich auch interessieren. Ich glaube aber, dass er dann verrückt werden würde.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Personen für eine Studie (online) - Psychologie Bachelor I*

Naja, eine Hand wäscht die andere, oder ??


----------

